# Online Gallery



## HipLipp (10. September 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich suche eine Online Gallery wie deviantart allerdings sollte die Seite schnell sein und kostenlos, denvianart gefällt mir eigentlich super, allerdings ist der speed für die Katz und es macht nich wirklich Spaß sich Bilder anzuschauen.
Mfg
HipLipp
P.S. danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## tittli (12. September 2005)

Ich kann dir digicamtalk.de empfehlen!

->http://www.digicamtalk.de

gruss


----------



## nordi (12. September 2005)

www.4images.de 

Die blen.de benutze die auch! Gute Galerie


----------



## rflx (21. September 2005)

Hallo HipLipp

Ich würde eine Flash Gallery empfehlen, jedoch findet man fast keine gute kostenlose Gallery. Auf jeden Fall macht es sehr Spass durch diese Gallerien zu navigieren.

z.B. wie auf diese Sampel-Site: Dynamic Flash Gallery 
Unter Menüpunkt Gallery

Gruss *rflx


----------



## Chrisu (21. September 2005)

Wir sind jetzt zwar ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen, aber ich will nur schnell einen Link zu einer guten und kostenlosen Flash-Gallery loswerden:

--> http://www.airtightinteractive.com/simpleviewer/
Nur ein kleiner Link ist in der rechten unteren Ecke. Ansonsten ist das ein sehr nettes kleines Gimmick für eine Webseite.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## nordi (21. September 2005)

@ Chrisu:

Die Galerie ist wirklich cool, wenn ich aber mit dem Scriptbasierten Teil arbeite (buildgallery.php), werden bei mir nie Bilder angezeigt. Erst wenn ich den Cache und die temporären Dateien lösche, werden bei mir die Bilder angezeigt. Also irgendwie aktualisiert mein Browser (IE und Opera / beide neuste Versionen) die Flashanimation nicht! Woran liegt das?


----------



## Chrisu (22. September 2005)

@nordi:

ich hab es jetzt nicht getestet, aber villeicht hilft ja folgender Meta-Tag im Header deiner Seite:


> <meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">


Das Problem ist, dass dein Browser die Daten natürlich chachen will und die Bilder dann nicht mehr neu geladen werden. Wenn du das aber unterbindest, dann sollte es funktionieren

Weitere Informationen dazu:
--> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#diverse

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

@chrisu:

Gibts von dem auch eine FLA datei zum Downloaden?  

Brauche eben ein paar Beispiele um selber so eine Gallerie zu erstellen.   

Gruss


----------



## Chrisu (23. September 2005)

@rflx:

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann steht auf der Webseite dass der Sourcecode nur käuflich zu erwerben ist. Genauen Preis kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, steht aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann irgendwo auf der von mir verlinkten Seite (etwas weiter unten).

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

Danke Chrisu

Bin ein bisschen am Experimentieren mit Dynamische Gallerien in Flash 

Habe Heute Morgen eine einfache Gallerie fertig erstellt =) *jauch* 

C U rflx


----------



## nordi (23. September 2005)

Stellst du die online zum download ?


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

hi nordi 

Ja könnte ich machen. Aber dann muss ich sie noch ein wenig umbauen (Design) weil ich die für meine Page gemacht habe.. 

Gruss rflx


----------



## rflx (23. September 2005)

Sodele

Habe gerade lust gehabt es "downloadbar" (Design geändert -> einfach) zu machen 

Eben wie schon gesagt... Ist eine sehr einfach aufgebaute Dynamische Flash Gallerie!

Bitte beachte das die Dateinamen (Bilder) und die Grösse des Bildes (522x344) immer gleich sind.

Viel Spass damit 

[ DnamicImages ] 

Gruss rflx


----------



## HipLipp (23. September 2005)

hi,
danke für die links, hatte leider in der letzten zeit, mich zubedanken geschweige den reinzugucken.
finde die flashgallery echt mal cool, problem ist nur das ich irgendwie gerne leute hätte die es sich angucken und das ist bei einer fotocommunity mehr gesichert
mfg
hiplipp


----------

